# Fly Rod Master Angler?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone here know if an Ohio Master Angler citation has ever been accomplished using nothing but fly gear? Have any of you ever done it? I'm interested in trying to get it done this year.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

gulfvet said:


> Does anyone here know if an Ohio Master Angler citation has ever been accomplished using nothing but fly gear? Have any of you ever done it? I'm interested in trying to get it done this year.


Back when it was 4 species of Fish Ohio for "Master Angler", I did it one year on the fly but never sent it in. That year, I had 5 FO species on the fly. Saugeye, steelhead (rainbow trout), crappie, sunfish, and carp.

Now it is different and a little more complicated. It's a certain set of species for inland lakes or rivers or Lake Erie. I have three Fish Ohio species on the fly this year so far, sunfish, crappie, and carp.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

It's no longer 4 qualifying species? What is the new criteria? I checked ODNR but couldn't find anything.

I pretty much stopped using my spinning gear 4 years ago so I've gotten 4 qualifying species a few times but I never fill out the forms for the pin. I just take a pic and let them go.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

There is also a Master Angler category for anglers who catch four different Fish Ohio qualifying species in a single year. The Master Angler pin is the same as the Fish Ohio pin except it is gold in color.

I think that the certain set of species is called a grand slam.
I'm also going to try it on the fly this year 
Got a crappie @ 14" so far!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

toobnoob said:


> It's no longer 4 qualifying species? What is the new criteria? I checked ODNR but couldn't find anything.
> 
> I pretty much stopped using my spinning gear 4 years ago so I've gotten 4 qualifying species a few times but I never fill out the forms for the pin. I just take a pic and let them go.


Here's the link: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ishingfishohiodefault/tabid/6137/Default.aspx

Now it's called Grand Slam and you have to get those specific species.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok kind of confusing , but the master angler is still 4 qualifying species. The grand slam is a certain set of species, and a completely different category . I was so confused I had to call the odnr.
Hope this helps


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Riverbum said:


> Ok kind of confusing , but the master angler is still 4 qualifying species. The grand slam is a certain set of species, and a completely different category . I was so confused I had to call the odnr.
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ahh, I see. I missed it, thanks! And awesome crappie! Those big ones have a way of really putting a flex into a fly rod.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Riverbum said:


> Ok kind of confusing , but the master angler is still 4 qualifying species. The grand slam is a certain set of species, and a completely different category . I was so confused I had to call the odnr.
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for the info Riverbum, that clears things up. I've never got the grand slam on the fly but i have got the master angler a few times. So far this year I have the steelhead and hopefully with warmer weather the carp and smallmouth will be added to the list.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going to shoot for it this year. I'm hoping that I can include a Largemouth, saugeye and muskie so I can also earn an inland grand slam.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I was thinking of doing this back in late February . Had this plan to get a sauger..... a white bass....... a hybrid ....... and a small mouth , all from the LMR.
But that crappie changed my list a little
Now I think what I'll do is omit the sauger......( unless I get one)
No one said you can't get five species!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I did it last year on the fly. Crappie, sunfish (bluegill), LM Bass, and white bass. I haven't used a non-fly rod in a couple years now except to crappie fish a couple times with the family. So far my only FO on the fly this year is a crappie.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I had a thought when I was reading Riverbum's post. I wonder what the record is for number of species a single angler has earned FO pins for in a gvien year.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

We could keep track on here. Tally em up at the end of the year, it would be kinda fun. I'm all in


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Riverbum said:


> We could keep track on here. Tally em up at the end of the year, it would be kinda fun. I'm all in
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I like it, a sticky thread, perhaps? With photos of course.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Love it . Only , I do not know how to make a thread sticky. Is that something that a moderator would have to help out with?
I might try to add a white bass this afternoon 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Riverbum said:


> Love it . Only , I do not know how to make a thread sticky. Is that something that a moderator would have to help out with?
> I might try to add a white bass this afternoon
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm guessing a sticky has to be done by a mod.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

TheCream said:


> I'm guessing a sticky has to be done by a mod.


How should we go about getting hold of one of these guys? I'd like to see this be a sticky thread.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I was already on the board with a crappie , but.......
tonight I caught 3 FO fish !
One was a crappie though
but that puts me at 3 down and 1 
to go to make the master angler
happen on the fly from the LMR























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Got another qualifier !
But not from the LMR 
Well I still have time to get that done ,
but the FO on the fly count is up to 5









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Riverbum said:


> Got another qualifier !
> But not from the LMR
> Well I still have time to get that done ,
> but the FO on the fly count is up to 5
> ...


Sweet! I bet that sucker was a blast on the buggy whip!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Riverbum said:


> Got another qualifier !
> But not from the LMR
> Well I still have time to get that done ,
> but the FO on the fly count is up to 5
> ...


Nice fish! You weren't kidding!


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Lots of fun , but those came on the 5 wt.
A couple of them sent me to school.
Got broke off 2 times!!!!!
Tonight I brought the 8 wt, we'll see what happens?????


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

It's been about a month, the river has been a mess at least most of it.
Last night , after much yard work
the boy and I had a chance to get out.
We fished a place kind of close to home.
The boy used his spinning rod , and ended up with a BIG catfish







I took the 5wt and finally got a FO smallmouth !







Master angler on the fly , from the LMR complete. :-$


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a pig smallie! Congrats!

What fly did she take?


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

She took a big streamer I tied back in feb. for musky and pike







I was actually after a hybrid, but I'll take
the bass for sure


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice!

This was my Fish Ohio from Saturday (28 3/4"):


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome hog!!!!!!
Nice carping skills.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are rocking out the hits!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow ! Couple Super Nice fish men. Keep up the Good Work 
BTW--- Riverbum, I'm Gonna need a couple more of those ''Lucky Streamers''---ASAP


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

garhtr said:


> Wow ! Couple Super Nice fish men. Keep up the Good Work
> BTW--- Riverbum, I'm Gonna need a couple more of those ''Lucky Streamers''---ASAP


I guess I'll make a couple this week,
cuz the river's blowed out.
I think I could get em to ya by sat.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Round 2 ?
I'll start with a crappie


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out the new fly reel grip, Reelgrip.com


----------

